# I got more pictures of little Daisy!!!!



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I was having a icky day today and I was pleasantly surprised with an email from the breeder with after bath photos of Daisy. My little fluffa butt had another bath today. She is the cutest thing ever!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I just love her little expressions. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

She's so cute!! :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She is such a doll.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Those pictures are ADORABLE :wub: :wub: :wub: I can't wait til she comes home and we get to see lots more pics of her enjoying her room and clothes. I'm so excited for you :biggrin:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

She's really "fluffing" up! She is such a doll! 

Cyndi


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG...she is adorable!!! :wub: :wub: What date do you actually get to pick her up????


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a little love!! Bet you just can't wait.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-look at that little tongue sticking out. She's just precious as can be and sweet as a Daisy :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Daisy is just precious, all fluffy from her bath and blowdry!!! :tender: I love her little tongue sticking out!!! :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jul 23 2008, 05:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610015


> I was having a icky day today and I was pleasantly surprised with an email from the breeder with after bath photos of Daisy. My little fluffa butt had another bath today. She is the cutest thing ever!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I just love her little expressions. :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


OMG! I haven't seen anything that cute since Shoni was that age! She is precious! :wub2:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

she so adorable. :wub: :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Do not quote me on this but I think I have 4 to 5 more weeks to go, lol. I have been trying to not focus too much on the time because when I was counting the days, it was KILLING ME!!!! :smpullhair:  I do plan on visiting her next weekend. Trust me, there will be many, many pictures of her taken on that day when it comes. :wub: 

She is the sweetest little fluffa butt!! :wub: Thank you Ladies for the kind words about Daisy. Daisy and I really do appreciate it.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

BABY DAISY IS JUST PERFECT WITH THAT LITTLE PINK TONGUE :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

I know that everyday is just killing you. But it won't be long until she is giving you puppy kisses galore! She is worth the wait. Beautiful girl...

Love and Peace,


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

too cute...hope when she is hope we get to see plenty of pics of that adorable face! :wub:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

:smheat: OH MY GOSH, she is a doll! Her tiny tongue sticking out is just too cute.

Thank you so much for sharing darling Daisy with us.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She has beautiful marking!!!! Love that little tongue shot!!!!!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Too too cute! :wub2: I'm counting down the weeks with you until she comes home to you. I know she'll be very well loved and *spoiled* since you are in full nesting mode - lil' lucky Daisy!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh look at that adorable little face!!! I can't wait until she gets to come home with you, we expect lots of pics, you know


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Little Daisy is adorable. I love her little pink tongue. Time will fly and before you know it she will be in your arms.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

I hate it when the computer burps and does a double post.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Daisy is an adorable :wub: little fluff - the waiting must be agonizing!! :smpullhair:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

What a sweet angel you have waiting for you! :wub:


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

There's nothing like that sweet little face to brighten even the gloomiest days! It's like she's saying, "That's right . . . I'm adorable and there's nothing you can do about!  "


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Just love her pigment. Beautiful Girl.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

She really is such a little cutie. Not too long to go now.


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

cutie pie :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Adorable! Make sure you bring your camera when you visit her!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

She is such a precious little girl :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Awwww, such a doll baby. I forget, where are you getting her from?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Gosh you must be beaming with excitement!!!! What a little doll face!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She is so adorable with her little tongue sticking out. You must be itching to kiss that pretty little face.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Awwwwwww :wub: i love her! she is so cute~!~ thank you for sharing the pictures of daisy with us~


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Simply SCRUMPTIOUS :heart: . Sarah


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Daisy is a beautiful girl and I can't wait to hear about your visit. More pictures!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

She's absolutely the cuddliest looking furball. I could kiss her to death. I don't know how you stand it having to wait for her.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

IMO - Daisy is PICTURE PERFECT!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Not too much longer now until she'll be in her forever home. Bet you're counting the days.


----------



## amanda (Jun 13, 2008)

she is absolutely adorable :wub: i cant get over her sweet little face........... cant wait for more pictures from your visit


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

oh she is definately a CUTE little thing!


----------



## Pooch Lady (Jul 16, 2008)

She is So Cute. Just Want To Hug Her!!!  :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Daisy you are in for a lota lovin from your mommy :wub: I can't wait to see pictures of Daisy in your arms


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Natures Encore @ Jul 23 2008, 11:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610127


> There's nothing like that sweet little face to brighten even the gloomiest days! It's like she's saying, "That's right . . . I'm adorable and there's nothing you can do about!  "[/B]


From what I heard, that little fluffa butt has a lot of attitude, lol. She is the smallest one but the bossiest with the most attitude. lol. I just love how now a majority of her photos she has her tongue out. 

After this Saturday there will be plenty of photos of her to share. 

Thank you everyone for all the kind things and sweet compliments you have said about Daisy. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------

